# What are your nationality?



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HEY~ Just wanted to know what is everyone nationility are! i'm not try have drama in here or being racist. if i offend you, i will appolize right now, but you dont have to state or make any comment in this thread.

i'm from Southeast Asia. Asian ( Laos, Thai)

you??


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

You are fine, don't worry. Thailand is beautiful, I would like to go there one day. The sad part is that it was so known for prostitution, please don't mistake me, I mean when people spoke of Thailand ( guys ), they also spoke of sex and many went there for that alone.

I Love the spiritual, nature, traditional of Thailand, not the disco, nightclubs and sex places.

And speaking about myself, I am

Home - Earth.

Race - Earthian.

Species / Body- Human.

Soul- God.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Silence said:


> You are fine, don't worry. Thailand is beautiful, I would like to go there one day. The sad part is that it was so known for prostitution, please don't mistake me, I mean when people spoke of Thailand ( guys ), they also spoke of sex and many went there for that alone.
> 
> I Love the spiritual, nature, traditional of Thailand, not the disco, nightclubs and sex places.
> 
> ...


thank! man you make me feel so much better now. i was worry about getting banned or everyone flame on me.

you are absolutely right! about Thailand. i also like the atmophere, the weather, woman, and yes they are so many hooker they. I have seen so many american come over at thailand, as the matter of fact they live there for life. but just not only american who live they other peoples from differents country also goes there and live there.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> You are fine, don't worry. Thailand is beautiful, I would like to go there one day. The sad part is that it was so known for prostitution, please don't mistake me, I mean when people spoke of Thailand ( guys ), they also spoke of sex and many went there for that alone.
> 
> I Love the spiritual, nature, traditional of Thailand, not the disco, nightclubs and sex places.
> 
> ...


thank! man you make me feel so much better now. i was worry about getting banned or everyone flame on me.

you are absolutely right! about Thailand. i also like the atmophere, the weather, woman, and yes they are so many hooker they. I have seen so many american come over at thailand, as the matter of fact they live they for life. but just not only american who live they other peoples from differents country also goes there and live there.
[/quote]

You are welcome!







the story of hookers in Thailand became so known that when a guy says he's going to Thailand, he gets teased. Thailand is beautiful and we have to thank Tony Jaa for what's he's doing! doesn't Thailand look brighter now?!









Tony Jaa says he shows the life of Thailand, and you can see the beautiful side and the saddening side of Thailand, Tony Jaa has become the hero of Thailand in his movies. And yes it's true there are people from around the world living in Thailand, they get married to Thailand people and have a wonderful life. Like in the picture below!







oh and I'm definitely going there for Snakeheads too!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

oh yeah! that a beautiful snakehead, as the matter of fact we (asian) eat thos kind of fish. we even sell them in asian market store, come from thailand froozen.

Every country have a good side and bad side, also Thailand maybe one of the most hooker around. But the woman are so pretty and i would love to go there again someday.

have some more tast of the hot and spicy woman there. if you know what i mean.









Tony Jaa have 2 movies so far and he are rich now..................his background are so poor and he also come from a country side of thailand, practice his muay thai and move to the city or bangkock the be the star.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> oh yeah! that a beautiful snakehead, as the matter of fact we (asian) eat thos kind of fish. we even sell them in asian market store, come from thailand froozen.
> 
> Every country have a good side and bad side, also Thailand maybe one of the most hooker around. But the woman are so pretty and i would love to go there again someday.
> 
> ...


Tony Jaa is wonderful and I am very happy for him, he is a good hearted and spiritual person from what I feel and such man is to bring something exploding to the world, not the guy who practises martial arts and thinks he's so cool and has it all and does some moves in movies which is helped by ropes and computer graphics and goes drinking and having fun at night clubs with girls and his buddies like he's the man..lol!

Speaking of Snakeheads, yes it saddens me to see them eaten and sold in markets because I Love Snakeheads, they're my favourite, I have once actually wanted to go to these markets, buy Snakeheads and release them back into the wild.









Every country has its good and its bad side, exactly. And you are right, Thailand women are beautiful. A chinese guy who owns a modeling agency that I know has left to Thailand and I know he has a girl there that I've seen and talked to, and this guy hasn't returned for very long now and is yet to give my payments lol.

You say you would love to go there again one day, where are you now? And speaking of the hot and spicy women there, lol I totally get you man!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm in Lowell MA, now. i was born in thailand, i have been there about 3 time now. i have to admit it very addicted go over there, i dont want to come back at all. All you can ever think over there is Vacation, dont think about bills, or payment, ect....... over there just fun, fun, and f*ck. if you go over there with $2000 for a month that sould be plenty for yourself, hotel, good food everyday, and nice woman right beside you.

must go there again.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

You're a female?
All this time, I figured you for a male.

Im viet-chinese american but I dont speak the chinese language.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You're a female?
> All this time, I figured you for a male.
> 
> Im viet-chinese american but I dont speak the chinese language.


lol







i'm not female.......i'm a male, man, gettlemen


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you referring to me or PiRaYa? We're both males. I thought he was female because of that avatar, now I know it's..umm..your girlfriend PiRaYa?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Silence said:


> Are you referring to me or PiRaYa? We're both males. I thought he was female because of that avatar, now I know it's..umm..your girlfriend PiRaYa?
























she thai also :nod:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> You're a female?
> All this time, I figured you for a male.
> 
> Im viet-chinese american but I dont speak the chinese language.


lol







i'm not female.......i'm a male, man, gettlemen








[/quote]

now im just confused....then whos the people in that picture?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You're a female?
> All this time, I figured you for a male.
> 
> Im viet-chinese american but I dont speak the chinese language.


lol







i'm not female.......i'm a male, man, gettlemen








[/quote]

now im just confused....then whos the people in that picture?








[/quote]
avatar can be anyone!


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> Are you referring to me or PiRaYa? We're both males. I thought he was female because of that avatar, now I know it's..umm..your girlfriend PiRaYa?


:nod:







:nod: she thai also :nod:








[/quote]

I figured!







and she's pretty.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i came here when i was 7 years old(now 26) i have practic muay thai when i was 5 and i still do practic once in a while now.

i live here, not for study or anything just live here, work here, die here and love here.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> i came here when i was 7 years old(now 26) i have practic muay thai when i was 5 and i still do practic once in a while now.
> 
> i live here, not for study or anything just live here, work here, die here and love here.


Lol I can feel that. And yes I read your posts in Martial Art thread that I posted, you mentioned practising Muay Thai. So you moved to Lowell MA with your family I assume? How many years does it take to complete the Muay Thai class?

I haven't practised any martial arts, I use to check and read on Jeet Kune do, which also has the elements of Muay Thai besides other martial arts. Muay Thai is one of the martial arts they have here in the country that I live in, they call it 'Tomoi' here, have you figured?

But I haven't seen nor heard of any Muay Thai classes here. Only Kick Boxing, how different is Kick Boxing compared to Muay Thai? After watching Ong-Bak and Tom-Yum-Goong, I have checked on Muay Thai alone, Taekwando too. And I haven't seen or heard of any grappling, locking etc classes like Jiu Jitsu.

And speaking of sex life in Thailand, I have a cousin brother who went there, his friend who was behaving innocent lost control at a Strip Club.:laugh: The women would come and rub against you and sit in your lap if you wanted and his hands flew all over..lol!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

South African from Dutch and French ethnicity originally....

Jay

Any other Saffers on the forums?????


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Silence i understand you that you want to know about muay thai, but if i state any or muay thai in here, alot of peoples in this site would disagree with me. i found that a lot of peoples in here know muay thai or other martial art.

the only thing i can say is not just muay thai, even other different kinds of martila art. they no # of years to complete. it like learning in school, it never enough to learn. always more to learn, and know.

Brue Lee are 10th degree black belt, but he still learning new thing when he still alive.

and belt only keep your pant up, knowledge is more important.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jaejae said:


> South African from Dutch and French ethnicity originally....
> 
> Jay
> 
> Any other Saffers on the forums?????


whats your take on aparthied?
i just finished watching lethal weapon 2








I am french Canadian, my ancestors came from france along with jaque cartier back in the early 1500's or whenever andmy family has been there since. and on my mothers side i think mostly russian and some european , im not sure, i guess i should know these things


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

joey said:


> South African from Dutch and French ethnicity originally....
> 
> Jay
> 
> Any other Saffers on the forums?????


whats your take on aparthied?
i just finished watching lethal weapon 2








I am french Canadian, my ancestors came from france along with jaque cartier back in the early 1500's or whenever andmy family has been there since. and on my mothers side i think mostly russian and some european , im not sure, i guess i should know these things








[/quote]

Well...Lethal Weapon 2 was pretty funny...I mean those guys trying to pull off SA accents is enough to put anyone in stitches. As far as apartheid goes...well I grew up as a young white South African during the hight of the struggle. It was scary...a country of a white minority brainwashed by state run television...I remember seeing a person being necklaced on the 8pm National News one day in 1985. I was just 11 years old. It was horrible..it was schocking and white South Africans feared the repercussions should a black majority government ever take power. It looked like civil war until negotiations began with Nelson Mandela while he was still in prison by the National Party prime minister at the time FW De Klerk. During the lengthly and worrying negotiations many things happened that threatended to send the country into an unholy bloodbath. Chris Hani was assasinated, there were 3rd party death squads roaming the Natal Highlands and there was a lot of terrible "black on black" violence in the mining hostiles instigated, I think at least, by the hardliners in the National Party.

I the end sanity prevailed and Nelson Mandela lead the country to reconcilliation with the help of a number of people from the struggle such as Walter Sisula, Bishop Desmond Tutu just to name a few.

I have a very sad history and yes, I often "cry the beloved country", but that's just it...I love my country and it's the only country I wil ever know and call home. 
If you are interested, why don't you read Nelson Mandela's stunning autobiography "The Long Walk to Freedon" because if anyone's story deserves to be read, it's his.

Nkosi sikelel i'Africa


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jaejae said:


> South African from Dutch and French ethnicity originally....
> 
> Jay
> 
> Any other Saffers on the forums?????


whats your take on aparthied?
i just finished watching lethal weapon 2








I am french Canadian, my ancestors came from france along with jaque cartier back in the early 1500's or whenever andmy family has been there since. and on my mothers side i think mostly russian and some european , im not sure, i guess i should know these things








[/quote]

Well...Lethal Weapon 2 was pretty funny...I mean those guys trying to pull off SA accents is enough to put anyone in stitches. As far as apartheid goes...well I grew up as a young white South African during the hight of the struggle. It was scary...a country of a white minority brainwashed by state run television...I remember seeing a person being necklaced on the 8pm National News one day in 1985. I was just 11 years old. It was horrible..it was schocking and white South Africans feared the repercussions should a black majority government ever take power. It looked like civil war until negotiations began with Nelson Mandela while he was still in prison by the National Party prime minister at the time FW De Klerk. During the lengthly and worrying negotiations many things happened that threatended to send the country into an unholy bloodbath. Chris Hani was assasinated, there were 3rd party death squads roaming the Natal Highlands and there was a lot of terrible "black on black" violence in the mining hostiles instigated, I think at least, by the hardliners in the National Party.

I the end sanity prevailed and Nelson Mandela lead the country to reconcilliation with the help of a number of people from the struggle such as Walter Sisula, Bishop Desmond Tutu just to name a few.

I have a very sad history and yes, I often "cry the beloved country", but that's just it...I love my country and it's the only country I wil ever know and call home. 
If you are interested, why don't you read Nelson Mandela's stunning autobiography "The Long Walk to Freedon" because if anyone's story deserves to be read, it's his.

Nkosi sikelel i'Africa
[/quote]
interesting, thank you for your views and personal testimony on the matter, i must say i was moved and i will check out that book thank you


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

asian->chinese->cantonese

but im a unitedstatsian too. I got a friend from caucasia


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm an American mutt....

Irish
Polish
German
Sweedish
W. Virginia Hillbilly

My old boss was Thai, and one of his old buddys from Thailand worked with us part time as well.

I have always wanted to go there, even before I met Gunn, and Rattapol.

They would both go back for vacation every year... the boss went several times. I was invited to go but couldn't afford it at the time.... Someday I will be making the trip tho.

Beautyfull place with an amazing culture!!

There are a LOT of places I plan to visit eventually and Thailand is deffinitely one of them.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i was born in amwerica, most of my ancestors are from ireland that i know nething about


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

check the sig. proud of it


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

SOUTH Korean/Czech


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

American.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

born in canada, both parents born in italy


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

born in the U S A

I'm irish & german


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

1/2 ukrainian..
1/4 Irish
1/4 Polish..

But I was born in the US..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! find that alot of memeber born in USA. Very interesting


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i am filipino.. born in cebu city, philippines.. my language is not tagalog, it is cebuano, a spanish mix.. my area is all beaches, and has alot of european influence since it was where the spanish settled but now there are alot of northern europeans there from the netherlands. we r lighter skinned, and party animals..


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh god here go's

My dads mum was french othodox jew & hes dad white english

My mums mum 1/2 french & 1/2 irish and her dad 1/2 new zealand maori & 1/2 white english

I guess i got a pretty mixed background but to look at me you'd say white english








oh & i was born in england lol only left the country twice in my whole life


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

pinoy ako!

though half chinese


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

iiiiiiiiii'm BLACK I'M BLACk I'M Blacker than BLACK i'm blackity black black black.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

American

Only two Americans posted ?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

User said:


> American
> 
> Only two Americans posted ?


oh ya im applying for citiznship this week


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

100% cracker

american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]

honky,round eye..................... vanilla............. white dude


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

joey said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?








[/quote]

taliban


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?








[/quote]

taliban
[/quote]

Big brother is watching us


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Nephthys010 said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?








[/quote]

taliban
[/quote]

Big brother is watching us








[/quote]
im all over that sh!t







, the jig is up people







this is a bust,








they are watching all of us i tell you, get your tin hats out , we need a tin hat smiley


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

User said:


> American
> 
> Only two Americans posted ?


Unless you're Native Amerian than "American" isn't your race/nationality , it's what country you're a citizen of..


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

> im all ove that sh!t , the jig is up people this is a bust,
> they are watching all of us i tell you, get your tin hats out , we need a tin hat smiley
> 
> 
> > Mines on top of my pc still from the other day dont think we should relive that one just yet lol


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

LOL, JDM is harmeless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

my mother was born in Scotland
my father was born in the bronx. (his mom was born in Italy and his dad was born in Germany.

I guess that makes me

50% Scottish
25% Italian
25% German 
i think?????


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

kenneth said:


> my mother was born in Scotland
> my father was born in the bronx. (his mom was born in Italy and his dad was born in Germany.
> 
> I guess that makes me
> ...


so where are you from? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

don't ask me how much of what ... but here's what i remember ...
mexican, german, irish, scottish, fin, and i think some mayan ... i used to have the whole list memorized, but its been years since i've had to remember ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a white guy.
Italian, Irish, and German.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

for some reason I knew freakgalsolinefightaccident was going to say he's black

I'm white by the way


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

iam white,

born in poland 
moved to canada, 
but rasied polish


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

timmy said:


> iam white,
> 
> born in poland
> moved to canada,
> but rasied polish


sweet my friend married apolish girl, she loves montreal, where abouts.... excuse me where aboots are you


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm white-european i guess you could say

I was born in Canada but all of my parents and grandparents were born in Hungary and came over by boat back in the fifties


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Irish, English and Scottish.

I get so torn when I watch Braveheart


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Irish, English and Scottish.
> 
> I get so torn when I watch Braveheart


dont let it take the piss outta ya wee laddy


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> American
> 
> Only two Americans posted ?


Unless you're Native Amerian than "American" isn't your race/nationality , it's what country you're a citizen of..
[/quote]
WTF ? Really.

Define nationality

_the status of belonging to a particular nation by birth or naturalization _

That would automatically make me American or Usian whichever. Native Americans or American Indians have their own specific tribal names. I have started to wonder which could possibly moan more, the "naive american" or the "african american".










That said from someone who has alittle "native american" in their family tree.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?








[/quote]

dude! yes i have no clue of cracker is, but what that make me/?? stupid?? what are you trying to say??
i thought all of these is for fun.......as the matter of FACT i didn't state that you HAVE to reply to this thread. yes! i post a thread " what is your status" yes i post " what do you for living" but all these is for fun.

i never posted a thread that will harm any members in this site.

for those of you who know me and have seen me "am i harmful".


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

User said:


> American
> 
> Only two Americans posted ?


Unless you're Native Amerian than "American" isn't your race/nationality , it's what country you're a citizen of..
[/quote]
WTF ? Really.

Define nationality

_the status of belonging to a particular nation by birth or naturalization _

That would automatically make me American or Usian whichever. Native Americans or American Indians have their own specific tribal names. I have started to wonder which could possibly moan more, the "naive american" or the "african american".










That said from someone who has alittle "native american" in their family tree.
[/quote]

Ok you're right on definition... But evidentually I'm not the only who thought he meant something else as other people posted ethnic background rather than what country they live in or are a citizen in..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?








[/quote]

dude! yes i have no clue of cracker is, but what that make me/?? stupid?? what are you trying to say??
i thought all of these is for fun.......as the matter of FACT i didn't state that you HAVE to reply to this thread. yes! i post a thread " what is your status" yes i post " what do you for living" but all these is for fun.

i never posted a thread that will harm any members in this site.

for those of you who know me and have seen me "am i harmful".
[/quote]
ah ha







, so you admit to it then







im on to you JDM, you wont stray far.........
dont mind me and my paranoiya, and i never called you or said you were "stupid", please dont put words in my mouth, unless i want tehm there and in this case i dont om not trying t say anything unless you want me to be saying something,








i was just wondering is all why all these somewhat very personal surveys are for is all,


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?








[/quote]

dude! yes i have no clue of cracker is, but what that make me/?? stupid?? what are you trying to say??
i thought all of these is for fun.......as the matter of FACT i didn't state that you HAVE to reply to this thread. yes! i post a thread " what is your status" yes i post " what do you for living" but all these is for fun.

i never posted a thread that will harm any members in this site.

for those of you who know me and have seen me "am i harmful".
[/quote]

I think he was just trying to be funny when he posted cracker lol dont think it was meant to hurt you but i could be wrong

I thought your threads were quite fun as its a helpful way to get to know one another.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


sorry to ask you this, but what is cracker?? i never heard of it before???








[/quote]
ya know i gotta ask, whats with all the personal surveys lately huh? whats all the need for all this info, where we are from if we are "statues" what we do for work, and after all that you have no clue what a cracker is?








[/quote]

dude! yes i have no clue of cracker is, but what that make me/?? stupid?? what are you trying to say??
i thought all of these is for fun.......as the matter of FACT i didn't state that you HAVE to reply to this thread. yes! i post a thread " what is your status" yes i post " what do you for living" but all these is for fun.

*i never posted a thread that will harm any members in this site.*

for those of you who know me and have seen me "am i harmful".
[/quote]

Loosen up dude.







I cracker is a stereotype for a white person.

I believe you want to know the ethnicity of the members here more so than the nationality.

Indian (American tribal)
German
English
Possibly Jewish (more so Israeli by ancestry if at all
Italian

Damn, I don't really know how the above list got that way.









My ancestors killed each other.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

admit to what! what are you trying to say again? i dont understand you. like i said YOU dont have to reply if is to personal for you. if you said that i doing a personal survey.

how about "silence" he posted a thread "what is your sexuality" i think that more personal then my thread, but again it all kool and all.

i'm not in to tilaban sh*t. the only thing i'm interested in this site is Prianha, imfor, and all the nice, fun, peoples in here.

i would like to know "nationility" not ethnicity, and i'm seriously i dont know what that world cracker is, and if i offend anyone or feel like want to beat the sh*t out of me. then i'm very sorry about it, and i appologize everyone that i offended you.

but i'm not wrong to ask a question that i dont know, and i'm not trying to be funny and all.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> admit to what! what are you trying to say again? i dont understand you. like i said YOU dont have to reply if is to personal for you. if you said that i doing a personal survey.
> 
> how about "silence" he posted a thread "what is your sexuality" i think that more personal then my thread, but again it all kool and all.
> 
> i'm not in to tilaban sh*t. the only thing i'm interested in this site is Prianha, imfor, and all the nice, fun, peoples in here.

























ohh boy, there you go again see i told you, i knew you understood me, i never said you said i had to reply.
Now silences thread is less harmful because we all know that the government or the taliban dont really care about sexuality, but now that you mention it, your surveys hit a bit close to home, who cares if you know a perosns sexuality but if you know what nationality and where they work and if they are married, well thats border line identity theft info right there.
And didnt i tell you not to mind me and my paranoid self, now you got me going uh oh..............







, jk lol like omfg
now i know you know, i know that you know i know, that you know i know you know that i know what you know


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

What is up with all the questions???

LOL JK Im white in the winter and tan in the summer


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Born in the US, but grandparents and ancestors are Irish/German/Polish.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

philipino/some other kind of nationality


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry wrong thread, im drunk


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Nephthys010 said:


> my mother was born in Scotland
> my father was born in the bronx. (his mom was born in Italy and his dad was born in Germany.
> 
> I guess that makes me
> ...


so where are you from? if you dont mind me asking
[/quote]

I was born on long island (N.Y)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm 50% German and 50% Polish.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

As far back as we can go im 100% Norwegian!

the ultimate cracker!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 100% cracker
> 
> american isnt a race, sorry to burst your bubble. as much as you think it may be.......... it just isnt lol


RE: what is your NATIONALITY?

Nationality: The status of belonging to a particular nation by origin, birth, or naturalization.

I am American.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i am a big mix but most european heritage..

dads side: 
dutch 
cherokee indian

moms side:
irish 
german
english
norwiegen
dutch


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

God Bless Italy!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

look at the name of the thread.......... he says asian,white,black etc. NOT are you german are you australian and so on.

in other words its almost like what colour is your skin......

going by the way he asked the question for the topic, calling yourself american doesnt answer his question. are you a black american? a white american? an asian american? etc.

if anything he worded his thread wrong and im just tellig it how he has it.
he asked for nationality but his examples are races oriented.

im a white canadian. there now that should cover race and nationality.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> God Bless Italy!!!


God blessed Italy with body hair.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> look at the name of the thread.......... he says asian,white,black etc. NOT are you german are you australian and so on.


When you look at the thread, take notice of the English structure of the sentence, "What are your nationality?" The creator mistaked nationality for race. Fido was correct.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> God Bless Italy!!!



View attachment 99214


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm 50%







and 50%


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I'm 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that an oxymoronic type possibility? if so, why hasn't the universe collapsed on itself?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that an oxymoronic type possibility? if so, why hasn't the universe collapsed on itself?:laugh:
[/quote]
Being half Dutch, half German? I'm the living evidence it's possible: a bike-riding, windmill-loving guy with a spastic left arm and an overabundance of facial hair on the upper lip.
I deny all responsibility for any weird cosmic occurences, however


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Mom from GUatemala, her Parents from El Salvador.
Dad and his Family from Mexico.
Me, Born and Raised in...Los Angeles.
Im whatever you say I am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

joey said:


> God Bless Italy!!!



View attachment 99214

[/quote]








That pic is pretty halarious.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I am half Peruvian and half Russian... kinda strange mix eh?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I am half Peruvian and half Russian... kinda strange mix eh?


So basically you're a Prussian then?








If so, I dig your army outfits


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Uhhhh, yeah... i suppose....

but more properly...

It would be Perussian...


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

IM an asian mutt

CAMBODIAN/CHINESE/VIET..

its not always good to put your race up here.. i have gotten a few pms to me last time calling me an asian queer though i wouldnt wanna name names.

oh and btw im not gay..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Im American.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....

How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"

...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im a white guy. grandparetns on both sides from sicily.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> IM an asian mutt
> 
> CAMBODIAN/CHINESE/VIET..
> 
> ...


its not because of your race its because you are so god damn annoying, and those people just so happen to use your race to further insult you bcause of there lack of creativity


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


im sure they raped their fair share.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Were all from Africa


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

White...

50% German
25% Scottish
25% Irish

Dad's grandparents moved here from Germany in the 1930s ish.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Were all from Africa


lets all go back and free our opressed brothers


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Nationality is not your ethnicity. If you live in the United States then you're American.

Think about it this way, Ernesto Hoost is black. But does he say "I'm African"? No. He says he is Dutch because he was born and raised in the Netherlands.

Ethnic backgrounds are what you all are talking about and should NOT be confused with nationality. At any rate, I'm full blooded Korean.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


I'm not part native american and never said I was.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


I say that if you're not Native American enough to have a card that says so, then it's not enough to mention.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


I'm not part native american and never said I was.
[/quote]

not you specifically...i was technically generalizing about the majority of whites in america that DO claim to be "1/8th, 1/16th, 1/32nd, 1/64th" native american.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


I'm not part native american and never said I was.
[/quote]

not you specifically...i was technically generalizing about the majority of whites in america that DO claim to be "1/8th, 1/16th, 1/32nd, 1/64th" native american.
[/quote]
The whites that claim fractions of how they're part native american do so for tax/money/scholarship purposes. From my experience anyway, thats what it seems to be.

I, myself, am Americanese....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

My ethnicity: white - 75% norwegian & 25% german.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


I'm not part native american and never said I was.
[/quote]

not you specifically...i was technically generalizing about the majority of whites in america that DO claim to be "1/8th, 1/16th, 1/32nd, 1/64th" native american.
[/quote]

That's racist.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


I'm not part native american and never said I was.
[/quote]

not you specifically...i was technically generalizing about the majority of whites in america that DO claim to be "1/8th, 1/16th, 1/32nd, 1/64th" native american.
[/quote]

That's racist.
[/quote]

You're racist for calling him racist. Unless he's the same race as you. And I'm racist for calling you racist unless you're white. lol..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> You know what i'd like to know but have never seem to grasp or understand....
> 
> How do whites, mainly in america, claim that they're some parts native american? For instance "Im part irish, part scottish, part german, part spaniard....oh and part cherokee"
> 
> ...i know that some of the first settlers probably messed around with the natives, but sh*t EVERY white person in america is part native american somehow.....


I'm not part native american and never said I was.
[/quote]

not you specifically...i was technically generalizing about the majority of whites in america that DO claim to be "1/8th, 1/16th, 1/32nd, 1/64th" native american.
[/quote]

That's racist.
[/quote]

You're racist for calling him racist. Unless he's the same race as you. And I'm racist for calling you racist unless you're white. lol..
[/quote]

No sir you are racist.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I was born in Venezuela. I live in Venezuela. I'm white. My ancestors came from Italy and Spain, i'm not racist...














!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Nationality is not your ethnicity. If you live in the United States then you're American.
> 
> Think about it this way, Ernesto Hoost is black. But does he say "I'm African"? No. He says he is Dutch because he was born and raised in the Netherlands.
> 
> Ethnic backgrounds are what you all are talking about and should NOT be confused with nationality. At any rate, I'm full blooded Korean.


Is that full blooded or "pure" blooded?


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Born in Sweden but have finnish,belgian and russian blood.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I was born in Venezuela. I live in Venezuela. I'm white. My ancestors came from Italy and Spain, i'm not racist...:nod::laugh: !


Saying you're not racist means you are racist!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I was born in Venezuela. I live in Venezuela. I'm white. My ancestors came from Italy and Spain, i'm not racist...:nod::laugh: !


Saying you're not racist means you are racist!








[/quote]

true, you racist bastard.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im racist against racist people... and haitians , but i have my reasons


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

im white and 99% irish and a we bit german.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

Irish German English


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Uhhhh, yeah... i suppose....
> 
> but more properly...
> 
> It would be Perussian...


sounds like an armenian last name.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm a full blooded German, but I speak excellent English with no accent because I was born here.


----------

